# Lost Dagger Medieval below dowd chute



## tyaker (Dec 11, 2004)

If found, please call Shaun at 970-470-0018, Tyler at 970-471-9597, or the number written in the boat (Jason)... color is red, white and black. Thanks!


----------



## tyaker (Dec 11, 2004)

found...


----------

